# Crabbing in Panama City Beach



## 3ringer (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anybody know a good spot in PCB to take my grandkids crabbing ?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 4, 2009)

Lake Powell has alot of crabs, there is a state park there too.  If you go in the fall, blue crabs will be all over out in the surf, you will see more than yall can catch.  I imagine anywhere on either st. andrews or west bay will have a good supply of crabs. You will need a licsences to catch crabs.


----------

